# EN: Continuer de respirer



## eomer_xix

Bonjour !

Je cherche à déterminer la formule propre de l'utilisation du "keep + v-ing" à l'infinitif en début de phrase.

Exemple :
Continuer de respirer l'air toxique nous rendra malade.
J'hésite entre : Keep breathing the toxic air shall make us sick.
Ou : Keeping breathing the toxic air shall make us sick.


----------



## dunc88

eomer_xix said:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je cherche à déterminer la formule propre de l'utilisation du "keep + v-ing" à l'infinitif en début de phrase.
> 
> Exemple :
> Continuer de respirer l'air toxique nous rendra malade.
> J'hésite entre : Keep breathing the toxic air shall make us sick.
> Ou : Keeping breathing the toxic air shall make us sick.



However, having two '-ing' words in a row doesn't sound good. It would be better to say:
Continuing to breath the toxic air shall/will make us sick.


----------



## jann

_keep breathing_ = impératif (continuez à respirer) ou alors un fragment sans sujet (_I keep breathing_ = je continue à respirer)

_keeping breathing_ = le fait de continuer à respirer. _Keeping_ est un "gerund" (forme nominale) et _breathing_ est un participe présent (forme verbale).  Ça marche sur le plan grammatical, mais comme Dunc88 a dit, ce serait préférable (et plus naturel) sur le plan stylistique de changer de verbe pour éviter d'avoir deux formes en -ing de suite.  --> _continuing to breath + proposition_

PS.  J'ai une préférence très nette pour "will" dans la proposition... je ne suis même pas sûre que _shall_ soit correct.


----------



## itka

J'aurais dit : "Keep on breathing !" Est-ce que c'est faux ? Est-ce qu'on peut se passer du "on" ?


----------



## jann

Comme impératif (continuez à respirer !), les deux sont corrects. 

_keep (on) breathing_


----------



## timboleicester

jann said:


> _keep breathing_ = impératif (continuez à respirer) ou alors un fragment sans sujet (_I keep breathing_ = je continue à respirer)
> 
> _keeping breathing_ = le fait de continuer à respirer. _Keeping_ est un "gerund" (forme nominale) et _breathing_ est un participe présent (forme verbale). Ça marche sur le plan grammatical, mais comme Dunc88 a dit, ce serait préférable (et plus naturel) sur le plan stylistique de changer de verbe pour éviter d'avoir deux formes en -ing de suite. --> _continuing to breathe + proposition_
> 
> PS. J'ai une préférence très nette pour "will" dans la proposition... je ne suis même pas sûre que _shall_ soit correct.


I was thinking the same thing.. "will" seems more natural than "shall".


----------



## itka

> Comme impératif (continuez à respirer !), les deux sont corrects.


 Merci Jann !


----------



## WordRef1

Continuing to breath the toxic air will make us sick.  ou
To continue breathing the toxic will make us sick.
Les deux me paraissent pareil et tout autre tourne nullement à mon esprit.


----------



## eomer_xix

Thank you !
I didn't expect answers so fast.

Avec toutes vos propositions je penche plutôt pour "keeping breathing toxic air will make us sick"


----------



## tilt

jann said:


> PS.  J'ai une préférence très nette pour "will" dans la proposition... je ne suis même pas sûre que _shall_ soit correct.


Le sujet étant à la 3e personne du singulier, _shall _ne se justifie pas, en effet.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,



dunc88 said:


> It would be better to say : Continuing to *breath* the toxic air shall/will make us sick.


 


jann said:


> mais comme Dunc88 a dit, ce serait préférable (et plus naturel) sur le plan stylistique de changer de verbe pour éviter d'avoir deux formes en -ing de suite. --> _continuing to *breath *+ proposition_


 


WordRef1 said:


> Continuing to *breath* the toxic air will make us sick


 
No, no, no !!   The verb is 'breath*e*'.  'Breath' is a noun.


----------



## jann

eomer_xix said:


> Avec toutes vos propositions je penche plutôt pour "keeping breathing  toxic air will make us sick"





Pierre Simon said:


> No, no, no !!   The verb is 'breath*e*'.  'Breath' is a noun.



Let's be very clear.

Keeping breathing  (not natural)
Keeping to breathe  (not correct)
Continuing to breathe  (best translation)

(To continue breathing --> not grammatically wrong, but not great)


----------



## tilt

Pierre Simon said:


> No, no, no !!   The verb is 'breath*e*'.  'Breath' is a noun.


_Breath_, the noun, is said [brɛθ], whereas _breathe_, the verb, is said [bri:θ].
Is it right?


----------



## WordRef1

Pierre Simon said:


> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,
> 
> No, no, no !!   The verb is 'breath*e*'.  'Breath' is a noun.


Doh! Thanks. So, I can't spell.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dunc88 said:


> However, having two '-ing' words in a row doesn't sound good. It would be better to say:
> Continuing to breath the toxic air shall/will make us sick.


 
Wouldn't you rather use will than shall here?


----------



## Kelly B

Interesting. Like WordRef1, I have no objection at all to 
_To continue breathing..._., or _to keep breathing_, provided that the sentence begins with _To._

(I'd use _will_, yes.)


----------



## eomer_xix

I don't completely agree with some of you, "keeping breathing" sounds pretty good to me.
I mean it seems rythmic, like a quotation, a poem or the lyrics of a song.
I'm not used to speak english, actually I never speak with english people, but I just do an observation when I hear me saying it.


----------

